# Ihr computer befindet sich möglicherweise hinter einer firewall



## LordVarot (13. Oktober 2010)

SO mein problem ist kurz und knapp das mein launcher bei jedem patch nach 2 minuten laden die meldung "Ihr Computer befindet sich möglicherweise hinter einer Firewall" ausgibt da mit erlich die zeit fehlt um mich mit dem Seiten von Blizz rumzuprügeln und ne halbe stunde zu suchen mal die frage ans Forum wie kann ich das ändern?
hab windoof 7 und btw die sufu funzt grade nicht und ich hab einfach nur die ersten 2 seiten durchsucht .wenns da schon iwas gibt einfach nen Link pposten 
danke im Vorraus ;D


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

LordVarot schrieb:


> SO mein problem ist kurz und knapp das mein launcher bei jedem patch nach 2 minuten laden die meldung "Ihr Computer befindet sich möglicherweise hinter einer Firewall" ausgibt da mit erlich die zeit fehlt um mich mit dem Seiten von Blizz rumzuprügeln und ne halbe stunde zu suchen mal die frage ans Forum wie kann ich das ändern?
> hab windoof 7 und btw die sufu funzt grade nicht und ich hab einfach nur die ersten 2 seiten durchsucht .wenns da schon iwas gibt einfach nen Link pposten
> danke im Vorraus ;D



downloadet er denn weiter?
Ich hatte das auch mal und hat einfach weitergedownloadet


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Heist nur das der Download vielleicht bisschen Langsamer ist, aber nicht das er nicht Weiter Downloadet... einfach Ignorieren Nur keinen Stress... bis du fertig bist sind die Server sicher immer noch Down.


----------



## LordVarot (13. Oktober 2010)

naja er ist laaangsam aber gut wie kann man das den ändern ?
das er so langsam ist meine ich ;D


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Oktober 2010)

LordVarot schrieb:


> naja er ist laaangsam aber gut wie kann man das den ändern ?
> das er so langsam ist meine ich ;D



Firewall ausschalten ^^

Hab ich eben auch gemacht aber werde sie nach dem Download wieder einschalten (ich downloade grade fast das ganze Game).


----------



## LordVarot (13. Oktober 2010)

Firewall deaktiviernen? mhh ok mal so ne dumme frage aber wie hoch ist dann die chance das ich mir Bössartige software mitrunterladen bez was kann ich machen und was nicht? Im internet meine ich eig nichts und nur downloaden oder?


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2010)

Gegenfrage: wenn die Bedrohung duch Schadsoftware im Netze gering wäre, wozu hätte man dann eien Firewall auf dem PC?


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub kaum das von jetzt auf nachher weil man die firewall ausgeschaltet hat wird man angegriffen  (außer man ladet sich irgendwelche Viren etc rutner oder man verrät jemanden einem seien IP + offene Ports).

Kleiner Tipp noch fürs schnelle downloaden bei WoW-Patches (danke an den der mirs gesagt hat hehe):
*
Deaktiviert* Peer-To-Peer-Datenübertragung bei den Launcheroptionen dann ladet man mit Fullspeed runter.

Bei mir waren vorher 100-300 kb/s jetzt nach Deaktivierung 3 mb/s standhaft (mehr geht mit meienr Leitung auch nicht).


----------

